# Shell island beach club sanibel August 11-18 2 bedroom



## sb2313 (Jun 28, 2018)

$700
Unit 3D, upper floor unit with a view of the Gulf of Mexico.this resort is right by the iconic sanibel lighthouse. Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Beachspace (Jun 28, 2018)

sb2313 said:


> $700
> Unit 3D, upper floor unit with a view of the Gulf of Mexico.this resort is right by the iconic sanibel lighthouse. Any questions, just ask!



FYI Everyone - I rented this unit last year from Steve and it was awesome! You pay and he puts your name on the reservation, then the front desk lady emails you a confirmation and you're all set. Good size kitchen, bedrooms are separated, nice balcony, etc. Free bikes to rent, a pool, we had a really good time. 

Just wanted to give Steve a shout out!


----------



## Beachspace (Jun 29, 2018)

Does this building allow pets?


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 30, 2018)

Beachspace said:


> Does this building allow pets?


No, unfortunately pets are not allowed.


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 2, 2018)

Still available.


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 7, 2018)

Weekend bump.


----------



## cjgiven (Jul 8, 2018)

I may have someone interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTHC (Jul 11, 2018)

Available?

Cindy


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 11, 2018)

NTHC said:


> Available?
> 
> Cindy


Yes it is and pm sent.


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 13, 2018)

Still available!


----------



## lkcaffery (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 14, 2018)

No longer available


----------

